# How Do I get a ticker in my Sig



## HLaB (2 Dec 2011)

Its quite simple but it took me until AuntieHelen posted a few days back how to do it to investigate, to get a MyCyclingLog style ticker in the signature. It just involves copying somebody else's signature, modifying it to be based on your MCL user name and inserting it as an image in your signature. 
NB the whole thing is courtesy of Lock on the BV forum 
Shaun, perhaps some sort of explanation can be placed in the 'How do I .... ?' forum.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2011)

If someone can send me the "getting a ticker" part - web site address, how to sign-up and get your ticker code - I'll add the "how to add it as a sig" bit and post it in the How do I ...? forum.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> If someone can send me the "getting a ticker" part - web site address, how to sign-up and get your ticker code - I'll add the "how to add it as a sig" bit and post it in the How do I ...? forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


There's no sign up, its we program or something written by Lock on the BV forums which reads MyCyclinglog data (you need of course to have an account there. This is my data:
http://locksrandomwebservices.appspot.com/MyCyclingLogProgress?user=HLaB&gid=528&goal=47&units=mi
You just need to change the user name, to your own and set a appropriate goal and if you want to change unit=mi (miles) to unit=km and insert it in the signature as an image.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2011)

I was wondering what _gid_ was but I've just worked out that it is the CycleChat group id (528)!


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2011)

Okay, I understand all that, but *where* do you create the account in the first place? What's the web address and what information do you provide to setup the account - that you then 'link' to the ticker in your signature?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> Okay, I understand all that, but *where* do you create the account in the first place? What's the web address and what information do you provide to setup the account - that you then 'link' to the ticker in your signature?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Sign up at My Cycling Log, search for the _CycleChat _group here, then click the _Request Membership_ link which appears when the CycleChat group is found.


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2011)

How do I ... post added.


----------

